# Stör in der Donau gefangen



## sebastian (30. November 2003)

Rob du bist nicht alleine. Hab heute ein Bild gesehen von jemanden der den voll fetten Beluga Stör gefangen hat in der Donau ich scans ein wenn ich dazu komm. Übrigens hat der Onkel von meinem Cousin auch mal einen kleinen Beluga bei uns im See gefangen nur so zur Info ^_^


----------



## Soxl (30. November 2003)

*hä?*

Hoi Sebastian,

habe irgendwie Zweifel dass es sich dabei um einen Beluga handelt... 

Wie schon an anderer Stelle gepostet, käme ein "Beluga" (huso huso) in der Donau nur durch Besatz (durch wen?) oder als Hochwassermitbringsel aus einem der umliegenden Teiche, etc. in Frage. 

Bin schon gespannt auf den Scan...

Gruss
DerEsox


----------



## Gelöschter User (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo EsoxLucius,

Was nun? Zweifel oder doch möglich weil Besatz?

Immer diese Skepsis. Lass uns doch erst mal das Bild anschaun.

Wie Du bereits erwähntest, es wurde bereits an anderer Stelle gepostet, unter anderem von mir, das in der Donau mehrere Störarten vorkommen, die meisten zwangsläufig durch Besatz, außer dem Sterlet der ein reiner Süßwasserstör ist.


----------



## rob (1. Dezember 2003)

hey sebastian!!!
super,da bin ich aber schonm auf das foto gespannt!!wo hat er den gefangen und in welcher zeitung hast du das gelesen?grüsse rob


----------



## Dorschi (1. Dezember 2003)

Beluga?
Ist doch n Wal!
Wale in der Donau ?
Is ja der Hammer:q :q :q


----------



## Soxl (1. Dezember 2003)

Hoi die Runde,

@Mucki
Hast recht, lass uns auf das Bilderl warten... Erst diese werden meine Zweifel beseitigen  

Gruss
DerEsox


----------



## Gelöschter User (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dorschi _
> *Beluga?
> Ist doch n Wal!
> Wale in der Donau ?
> Is ja der Hammer:q :q :q *



Ich hoffe Du meinst das spaßig. Sonst fang ich das zweifeln an, aber nicht am Fisch.


----------



## Dorschi (1. Dezember 2003)

Lieber Mucki!
Da sind doch 3 Grinsebacken hinter dem Kommentar!
Soll ich es noch deutlicher machen?
Beste Grüße 

und es war doch! ein Spaß


----------



## Gelöschter User (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi Dorschi,
ist ja schon gut. 

Du weißt vielleicht, ich habs nicht so mit diesen Gimmicks.

Im übrigen, nichts anderes habe ich auch erwartet.


----------



## sebastian (1. Dezember 2003)

Gelesen im "Fischermagazin"
Beitrag ist dabei
Ist aber ein bissl ein anderes Gerät würd ich sagen


----------



## sebastian (1. Dezember 2003)

Hab mich verdrückt sorrrryyy


----------



## sebastian (1. Dezember 2003)

Ich finde man sollte solch höchst seltene Fische die sich bei uns nicht mal vermehren zurücksetzten !!


----------



## Nick_A (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi sebastian #h

da hast Du aber wirklich ein wachsames Auge gehabt! #6

Du hast schon Recht, das ist kein Sterlet wie rob ihn gefangen hat! #6

Ich frage mich nur, was in so einen Idio.... gefahren ist, dass er den Beweis seiner Heldentat (extrem seltener Fisch, absolut geschützt) auch noch fotografiert und dann an eine Zeitung sendet! Ich glaube ich krieg nen Fön !!! :e :e :e 

Und blöd auch noch dazu...in irgendeiner Zeitschrift habe ich vor kurzem gelesen, dass sie den Atlantik-Beluga wieder vermehren wollen (und dann natürlich wieder in unseren Flüssen besetzen) und hierzu nach "natürlich vorkommenden" Fischen suchen...und dann auch noch RIIEESSEN Preise dafür zahlen! :q :q :q

Ohjeh...:c :c :c

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## fischerwahn (1. Dezember 2003)

geforscht :b 

Der Hausen oder Beluge ist mittlerweile sehr selten geworden. Er ist der mit bis zu 9 m größte Stör und liefert den teuersten Kaviar. Verbreitungsgebiet ist das Schwarze, Asowsche und Kaspische Meer. Zum Ablaichen steigt er aus dem Kaspischen Meer in die Wolga und aus dem Schwarzen Meer in die Donau auf.

9 meter - ich sollte mir ein länges maßband für die donausessions zulegen


----------



## Gelöschter User (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

auf den ersten Blick könnte das ein Beluga, Huso huso, sein.

Könnte aber auch ein Waxdick sein. Dafür sprechen die großen Knochenplatten auf dem Rücken, allerdings ist die Farbe etwas zu hell. Um ihn genau bestimmen zu können müßte man z.B. das Maul des Fisches sehen. 

Wenn man genau hinsieht, sieht es so aus als ob es recht groß ist. Das wiederum spricht für den Hausen.

Was allerdings in dem Artikel total falsch ist, ist die Beschreibung des Vorkommens.
Egal um welchen Stör es sich letztlich handelt, Hausen oder Waxdick, beide kommen nur im Schwarzen Meer, im Asowschen Meer und im Caspischen Meer vor, sowie natürlich in deren Zuflüssen.
Lediglich der Hausen kommt noch vereinzelt in der Adria oder im östlichen Mittelmeer vor.
Keinesfalls im Atlantik oder gar Nord- und Ostsee.

Was die Mitnahme des Fisches anbelangt kommt es unter anderem auf das Östereichische Gesetz an. Sollte er ganzjährig geschützt sein, so ist der Fänger an Dummheit nicht zu übertreffen den Fang auch noch zu veröffentlichen.

Sollte es jedoch erlaubt sein, warum nicht. Man kann ihm allenfalls, aus bestimmten Kreisen, die Entnahme ob der Seltenheit des Fisches vorwerfen.

Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.
Heutzutage traut man sich das töten eines Fisches schon gar nicht mehr laut sagen, ohne gleich in die Ecke eines Frevlers gestellt zu werden.
(siehe aktueller Huchenfang mitten in München)


----------



## posengucker (2. Dezember 2003)

Auf der niderösterreichischen amtlichen Schonzeitenliste scheint der Stör garnicht mehr auf!!!

lg
Pogu


----------



## Nick_A (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi Mucki #h

von dem Huchenfang habe ich leider noch keine Meldung vernommen. Wurde er im Lech gefangen? Wie groß war er denn?

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## rob (2. Dezember 2003)

super fisch!!!ich finde es aber auch schade das er ihn entnommen hat.lg rob


----------



## Gelöschter User (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nick_A _
> *
> 
> Wurde er im Lech gefangen? Wie groß war er denn?
> ...



?????????????????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Nick,

Seit wann liegt München am Lech? Ich glaub ich spinn. Oder hat da irgendwer den Lech umgeleitet und ich weiß nix davon?.


Was die Größe anbelangt kann ich mich nicht mehr genau entsinnen. Hab den Artikel in der Zeitung nur überflogen. Glaube es war über einen Meter.
Werde nochmal nachsuchen.
Heute standen ein paar Leserbriefe drin die den Fänger in die Ecke der Tiermörder stellen.!!!!


----------



## Nick_A (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi Mucki #h

ich glaube ich bin selber schon ein bischen bescheuert :q :q :q

Du hast natürlich Recht...Isar natürlich ... ist wirklich peinlich, wenn man selber in München wohnt (auch wenn´s leider nur am Wochenende ist)  

Ohje, welch Schande! Ich stelle mich in die nächste Ecke und weine :c. Vielleicht ein klein bischen zur Entschuldigung für mich...bei Huchen aus Bayern denke ich meist automatisch an den Lech! 

Das mit den Leserbriefen und dem "Tiermördergeschrei" ist natürlich ein schlechter Witz (wobei ich darüber NICHT lachen kann) !

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Rossitc (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

das wird ja immer schöner!
In Zukunft werden wir Fischer wohl alle an den Pranger gestellt!

Grüße
Rossitc


----------



## rob (2. Dezember 2003)

sie haben jetzt gerade 2500 stück sterlets in der donau bei wien besetzt.wenn ich mir die fotos ansehe,dann sieht der sterlet ganz anders aus als meiner;+ wie viele unterarten gibt es denn und man müsste ja daraus schliessen können wie dieser/meiner fisch in die donau gekommen ist.....man beachte den weissen rand der beim mir gänzlich fehlt.die farbe ist auch anders..bei mir braun beim anderen grau...vielleicht hat noch jemand einen tip :b 
lg rob#h

hier der meinige:http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?threadid=19920

hier einer der sterlets die bei wien besetzt wurden


----------



## Gelöschter User (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi Rob,

Also Deiner war auch ein Sterlet.
Das was besetzt wurde sind ja Baby-Sterlets. Die sehen ein bischen anders aus. Du sahst schließlich auch anders aus, als Baby.
Das typischte Kennzeichen ist die sehr lange Nasenspitze.

Kommt auch sehr darauf wo der Fisch zum Zeitpunkt des Fanges stand. (Dunkler Grund, Heller Grund),

Die Grundfarbe beim Sterlet ist eher Braun aber auch grau. Der weiße Rand ist im übrigen die Seitenlinie.

Was bei deinem Fisch allenfalls noch in Frage käme, aber da spricht eben die Färbung dagegen, das sind die Kreuzungen die mit dem Sterlet gemacht werden. Sie heißen Bester und Osster.

Die Namen setzen sich aus den russischen Bezeichnungen der Elterntiere zusammen BEluga und STERlet bzw. OSsietra und STERlet.


----------



## rob (2. Dezember 2003)

aha danke einmal für die info...mit dem weissen rand hatte ich die flossen gemeint.....grüsse rob


----------



## sebastian (2. Dezember 2003)

Also ich finde man kann Fische schon entnehmen  . Nur wenn ich einen Fisch fange z.B.: einen Stör und weis der ist sowas von selten und wird gejagt bis zum geht nicht mehr dann bring ich den nicht um und schick das Foto an die Zeitung. Ist schon ein Depp der den Stör getötet hat ich würde das nicht tun!! keinen Stör!!
Nebenbei noch ein Gschichtl:
Bei uns im Wienderwaldsee sind die denen der gehört ein bisschen dumm. Es sind so gut wie keine Karpfen mehr drinnen im 12ha See und die deppen setzen 5 kleine scheissss teure Belugas nach die sich sowieso niucht vermehren bei uns im Wasser!! da frag ich mich schon ob die kan huckn hom


----------



## rob (2. Dezember 2003)

ui bastian...wer schimpft denn da so schmutzig vor sich hin#d 
ich kann deinen ärger ja verstehen,aber du bis ja wiff und kannst dich doch viel besser ausdrücken....grüss dich rob#h


----------



## sebastian (3. Dezember 2003)

Naja ich finde es ja echt nicht wirklich toll ein unterbesetztes Gewässer mit 5 teuren fischen zu "füllen" die sich nicht einmal vermehren!!


----------



## Nick_A (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo sebastian #h

das klingt doch gleich viiiiieeeeel besser ! #6 #6 #6 Schau und so sagst Du doch genau das Gleich aus, nur auf einem wesentlich höheren/besseren Niveau ! #6

@rob

so nimmt man die Aufgabe hervorragend war! Kompliment! #6

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Dezember 2003)

Servus 
Mir kommt vor als ob Stör und Sterlet richtige Modefische sind wie bei den Hunden der Golden Retriver. Egal obs in ein Gewässer passen oder nicht rein damit. Ich kann nicht glauben das es sinnvoll ist Störe in kleine Teiche zu setzen wies bei uns in Oberösterreich zur zeit immer wieder gemacht wird. Stör und Sterlet sind Strömungsfische die gehören in keinen Teich. Bei uns sinds schon fast in jedem Teich und überall ganzjährig geschont  wo ist da der sinn ??????? Wozu setze ich einen Fisch und beangle ihn vieleicht noch wenn ich ihn ja gar nicht verwerten darf, nur damits die Lizenzen teurer machen können "Wir haben ja Störe im See" sinnlos finde ich. Da setz ich mir lieber Rotaugen und Brassen die kann man wenigstens essen.


----------



## sebastian (3. Dezember 2003)

Naja ich find das nur soooo gemein weil ich hatte dort ein Jahr lang eine Karte und die kostet rund 3000 Schilling dafür das ich ein ganzes Rotauge gefangen habe !! Das finde ich etwas komisch


----------



## Oper8or (4. Dezember 2003)

ich dachte im wienerwaldsee ist fischen und schwimmen verboten?

Oder irre ich mich? 

Oper8or


----------



## Albrecht (19. Dezember 2003)

sind die störe (ausser sterlet) die bei uns noch vorkommen nicht sowieso alle eingeschleppte oder entfleuchte  hybriden?


----------



## gismowolf (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Albrecht !
Freue mich,den nächsten Österreicher an Board begrüßen zu können!Erzähl doch einmal ein bißchen worauf und womit Du wo am liebsten fischt.


----------



## rob (19. Dezember 2003)

hallo albrecht!!!willkommen an board...viel spassm hier!!!!lg rob auch aus wien))))


----------



## posengucker (19. Dezember 2003)

Hi Albrecht,

willkommen an Board.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Albrecht (19. Dezember 2003)

hallo an alle!

danke für den freundlichen empfang!

mein stammgewässer ist der traunsee, wo ich auf hecht und barsch jerke bzw jigge.
zum fliegenfischen ist mir kein weg zu weit und ich bin immer auf der suche nach neuen gewässern.
meine liblingsgewässer um den streamer zu baden sind die gmundner traun und der kleinsee in kärnten.


----------



## gismowolf (19. Dezember 2003)

@Albrecht!
Bist Du am Traunsee aufgewachsen?Wenn ja,hast Du vielleicht ein
Foto von der alten Traunbrücke in Gmunden und den Wehren,die sich unterhalb der alten Traunbrücke befunden haben,das Du ins Board stellen könntest,damit unsere netten Fischerfreunde sehen
können,welches paradiesische Fischwasser die Traun in diesem Bereich einmal war.Das war die Traun des "Charles Ritz" und unseres "Neger Hans"(Gebetsroither)in Ihren jungen Jahren,wo die beiden seinerzeit die Laxln vom Seeausrinnen bis zur Astecker-Wehre gefangen haben! Und ich hab damals als  Siebenjähriger zuschauen können und heute ist`s Legende.
Hat sich der Barschbesatz,der vor ca.15Jahren vom Sportfischereiverein Traunsee aus Norddeutschland in bis zu 2kg 
schweren Exemplaren zugekauft wurde ,durchgesetzt und vermehren können,so daß heute noch große Barsche zu fangen sind oder sind die Barsche wieder kleiner geworden?


----------



## Albrecht (21. Dezember 2003)

@gismowolf
nein, ich bin nicht dort aufgewachsen, aber jeden sommer mehrere monate dort.
fotos von den wehren hab ich leider zur zeit keine zur hand, aber ich werde mal meine traunjournale durchschauen, ich glaub dort hab ich mal sowas gesehn.
zum barschbestand: fische um die 20 cm kann man in massen fangen, für barsche um die 30 cm muss man sich schon ordentlich anstrengen. richtig grosse (aber auch nicht in der 2 kg klasse) hab ich erst drei mal in meinem leben im traunsee gesehn.
allerdings habe ich gerüchte gehört, das im norden des sees, bei gmunden, teilweise größere daheim sind. is mir mit meinem ruderboot allerdings zu weit...


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2003)

@Albrecht
Danke für Deine doch sehr aussagekräftige Antwort!Dieser von mir angesprochene Besatz hat also doch eine gewisse Wirkung
zur Genauffrischung im Barschbestand des Traunsees gebracht.
Dafür muß man dem Obmann des Sportfischereivereines Traunsee
Herbert Schwaiger und seinem Vorstand dankbar sein,denn die Größe der vor diesem Besatz gefangenen Barsche wurde immer
kleiner und ein 25cm Exemplar wurde schon sehr selten gefangen!Ich fische jetzt hauptsächlich in der Traun und in der Ager(Gewässer des Stiftes Lambach)und habe in den letzten Jahren vereinzelt Barsche um 1kg bis 1,20kg gefangen,was auch
auf diesen Besatz zurückzuführen ist.
Würde mich sehr freuen,wenn Du wirklich Fotos von der alten
Gmundener Traunbrücke mit den Wehren und Wehrgassen
auftreiben könntest!


----------



## NorbertF (5. Januar 2004)

FrÃ¼her waren StÃ¶re (diverse Arten) in der Donau heimisch, deswegen werden sie jetzt wo die Zucht gelungen ist auch wieder besetzt, so zB in Regensburg. Vielleicht hat ers von Regensburg bis Wien schwimmend geschafft, weil Wien halt schÃ¶ner ist als Regensburg 
Allerdings sind sie (noch) ganzjÃ¤hrig geschÃ¼tzt. 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2004)

hmmm... Die Störe waren im Donaugebiet tatsächlich mal heimisch
aber ob dieser Stör der da in Österreich gefangen wurde einer von denen ist die bei uns heimisch waren bezweifle ich.... 

P.S. Wien schöner als Regensburg.... niemals


----------

